# chevy 6.0 stalls out at low idle



## dbduts

I have achevy 2500hd that use to idle at about450 -500 rpm and would stall sometimes now after I tuned it up plugs and wires it stalls worse runs strong no missing can't cross wires Was told possible throttle body unit goes and causes low rpm.Anyone else deal with this before 
Thanks Dan


----------



## no lead

start it up an slowly run a can of carb cleaner through it.


----------



## B&B

dbduts;870420 said:


> I have achevy 2500hd that use to idle at about450 -500 rpm and would stall sometimes now after I tuned it up plugs and wires it stalls worse runs strong no missing can't cross wires Was told possible throttle body unit goes and causes low rpm.Anyone else deal with this before
> Thanks Dan


Yes and no lead has you on the right track for starters except to do it properly and completely you need to remove the throttle body to do a thorough job. A can of TB cleaner and a soft bristle brush is your friend.


----------



## B&B

Also, make sure there are no air leaks between the throttle body and the mass air flow sensor. A poor idle sometimes happens after working under the hood as guys have a tendency to lean on the air intake piping pushing it down slightly. Which causes air to leak in around the clamps. Don't overlook that detail.


----------



## 09dieselguy

does the air conditiong on by some chance. can you hear the pump running?


----------



## 2COR517

Cleaning the MAF is a good idea too. What are you running for an air filter? What did you put in for plugs, and what is the gap?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

When mine did something similar to that, stalled or ran at very, very low rpms on idle, it turned out to be a weak fuel pump/fuel pressure regulator. Never had an issue since.


----------



## buckwheat_la

i have a truck that did that, we just did a tune up on it, and it isn't doing it anymore. We did wires, plugs, air filter, fuel filter. i suspect the fuel filter first, that was really plugged on my truck.


----------



## ChevKid03

I had a 6.0 do the same thing. Ended up being the intake tube came loose by the intake manifold. Make sure it's seated properly.


----------



## dbduts

Thanks guys i will check all of those things before I buy throttle body .


----------



## snow7899

No, don't buy a new throttle body. The housing just needs to be clened. Just take off the intake air tube, remove the three 10mm nuts, disconnnect the electrical connector, then disconnect the coolant lines. Then get a good can of spray carb cleaner and a soft brush like B&B said. Open the trottle with your finger and clean where the valve sits in the rest position. Good luck.


----------



## 2COR517

Here's some reading and pics. Your TB is a little different then mine, but the process is the same.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=82292

Mark's been wanting to read this thread again, anyhow...


----------



## dbduts

Thanks again guys this info is awesome.I was a mechanic 20 years ago and only worked on my own trucks not up on latest problems and remidies.I am so glad I found this site .Everybody is a ok .


----------



## purplehavoc

As mentioned,sounds like a possible fuel pump.
As for cleaning the intake and fuel system,grab a can of Seafoam if you can find it.
That stuff works wonders.


----------



## dbduts

I bought the cleaning stuff today going to try to get to it tomorrow.


----------



## CJsSnowplowing

Does the tranny have a lock-up torqconverter on it. It is ran by electric. Sometime still gets electric when coming to a stop. Means it not turn off to unlock. I unplugged my.


----------



## dbduts

Thanks for all the info I took off throttle body and cleaned everything and ran sea foam through engine runs like new


----------



## 2COR517

dbduts;878758 said:


> Thanks for all the info I took off throttle body and cleaned everything and ran sea foam through engine runs like new


Make a huge difference. Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## dbduts

You and me both I spent enough this year already


----------



## The Snow Punishers

dbduts said:


> I have achevy 2500hd that use to idle at about450 -500 rpm and would stall sometimes now after I tuned it up plugs and wires it stalls worse runs strong no missing can't cross wires Was told possible throttle body unit goes and causes low rpm.Anyone else deal with this before
> Thanks Dan


For Posterity. You Should Check the Idle Air Control Valve in This Situation to See if it's Siezed Like Mine Exact Model


----------



## Brndnstffrd

Not for nothing, but after 10 years I would hope he managed to get this fixed.


----------



## BUFF

Brndnstffrd said:


> Not for nothing, but after 10 years I would hope he managed to get this fixed.


It is a GM.....


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> It is a GM.....


Yup, and they last forever, at least a new owner of a used truck here hopes so.


----------

